# General Air Force A-1 Updates



## AWP (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah, some of you should read your email or pay attention to that bulk spam sent out by your Chief(s), but if not (and because this ties-in with a SOF related topic or two):



> Voluntary Limited Active Duty Period:  As mentioned in previous updates, our efforts to meet end strength targets by FY17 and address key gaps in the nuclear, maintenance, cyber, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance and support career fields continues.





> Women in Service Review (WISR) update:  AF physical and mental studies on development and validation of occupationally specific, operationally relevant standards will be completed 31 July 2015.  These studies along with other efforts in our AF WISR Implementation Plan will be staffed and coordinated and then provided to SECAF for her recommendation to OSD on whether to *open the last 6 Battlefield Airmen AFSCs and positions.  SecAF's recommendation is due by the end of Sept 2015 and the current OSD/JCS decision timeline (for all services and closed occupations) is currently set for 1 Jan 2016.*



There's also a blurb about changes to the OTS and ROTC commissioning process. It reads like a senior leader (MAJCOM or higher) can directly select one for an OTS date or ROTC program rather than nominate and then go through a board.

Source is an email from the A-1's office. Don't ask me any questions because I don't have any relevant answers.

Cheers.


----------



## CDG (Jul 24, 2015)

They have a 3 year AD tour thing going for Guard JTACs right now.  At the end of it, you can choose to stay, or jump back to your Guard unit.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2015)

CDG said:


> They have a 3 year AD tour thing going for Guard JTACs right now.  At the end of it, you can choose to stay, or jump back to your Guard unit.



Does the AF allow JTACs to Palace Chase or would that be "ROMADs" only or is it just "Shortfall AFSC, not a chance in hell?"


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Does the AF allow JTACs to Palace Chase or would that be "ROMADs" only or is it just "Shortfall AFSC, not a chance in hell?"



It was allowing guys to Palace Chase within the last couple years, we ended up with a couple dudes that way.  They said it was major PITA though.  Not sure about right this minute.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> They have a 3 year AD tour thing going for Guard JTACs right now.  At the end of it, you can choose to stay, or jump back to your Guard unit.



Are you interested?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> It was allowing guys to Palace Chase within the last couple years, we ended up with a couple dudes that way.  They said it was major PITA though.  Not sure about right this minute.


PALACE CHASE  shouldn't have been that difficult.

Finding a unit to take you has always been the major challenge.

I was always very reluctant to accept a PALACE CHASE applicant as most of them ended up being a leadership challenge.


----------



## CDG (Jul 26, 2015)

pardus said:


> Are you interested?



SOF TACP is still my goal.  Returning to A&S this September is no longer possible due to being at 7-level through when the packages are due to AFSOC.  We didn't get our days released in time to knock it out early, so I will have to wait until February 2016 to re-attempt.  If I should not be picked up a second time, then yes, I would begin the process of jumping to active duty.  Doing this job full time has been my goal since day 1.  I was unable to join the active component due to being prior service, and I love my Guard unit, but it is not the same as doing the job full time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> SOF TACP is still my goal.  Returning to A&S this September is no longer possible due to being at 7-level through when the packages are due to AFSOC.  We didn't get our days released in time to knock it out early, so I will have to wait until February 2016 to re-attempt.  If I should not be picked up a second time, then yes, I would begin the process of jumping to active duty.  Doing this job full time has been my goal since day 1.  I was unable to join the active component due to being prior service, and I love my Guard unit, but it is not the same as doing the job full time.



When did you go last? Best of luck next time, what is that A&S like if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## CDG (Jul 26, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> When did you go last? Best of luck next time, what is that A&S like if you don't mind me asking.



I went in September 2014.  They hold them every SEP and FEB.

It's 5 days.  Without getting into too much detail I'll break down how it went.

Day 1: AFSOC PT test, Combat Water Survival test, blues inspection, initial review board, psych screening, PT session

Day 2: 12 mile ruck, land nav, psych interviews with AFSOC docs, PT, task evals

Day 3: PT, task evals, more PT, some other stuff, O-course, and some more PT

Day 4: Leadership assessment course, PT, evening social with cadre (used as a barometer of professionalism outside a military environment)

Day 5: Final hiring board, debriefs, course critiques.

It's definitely a short A&S, but they pack a lot in.  Long on tasks and short on sleep all week.  Nothing but MREs for chow.

The cadre are a mix of guys from the 17th , the 2 series STSs, and SMUs.  Very professional, very aloof.  Their demeanor is very reminiscent of what the cadre were like in the SFAS documentary (2 weeks in hell, IIRC?).  The only feedback you will get before Friday is being pulled from the course if you fail the PT test on day 1.


----------

